# Women specific Rescue Pfd



## firepup21

howdy - I had the same dilemma and I recently got the Extrasport Pro Creeker in a XS/S size. I love it! Fits great and has been well tested so far - I took it to Chile in February and it performed fantastic. I looked at a pile of different vests and and very happy I chose the extrasport.

check it out
Whitewater Life Jackets - Whitewater Life Vests | Extrasport®


----------



## brenda

Thanks Firepup...I had looked at this one but it seems long on the torso by the picture. Perhaps it's just deceiving. How big are you. If it's too personal a question please PM me.


----------



## firepup21

No Prob. I am about 5' 5", 130lbs. I'd say I have an average torso I guess, short legs for sure. I had the jacket in my car and had someone snap a picture real quick. As you can see the buckle at the bottom of the vest hits me right at the top of my jeans. I don't have all the straps cinched down in the picture. Mostly I like it cause it is pretty low profile. A lot of the other vests I tried were really bulky...


----------



## brenda

Yes, it looks good. I am also 5'5 128lbs, but have long legs, short torso. The problem I have with most life jackets is not being able to bend over far enough to roll comfortably. Unfortuantely I have very large breasts which really can be problematic with life jackets. I roll much better without a life jacket but of course, that is not an option.


----------



## Kendi

Let me know what you end up getting- I'm in the same boat so to speak as you with pfd fit. I like the Greenjacket best so far but the "shove 'em out to the sides" look isn't the greatest.


----------



## RGyaker

Greenjacket for sure


----------



## ckspaddler

An Astral Wonder Jacket is a Women's specific jacket that can take a 2" QR and tether...Kinda hard to find in stock. Not sure if they even make them any more. You could call Astral and ask though...OR we could find out for you. It sounds exactly like what you are looking for.
Astral Buoyancy

Also, check out the Sea Wolf. It is built on the Willis Frame, and has TONS of features including towing. It is not Green Jacket burly, but if you are not paddling Class V all the time, you may not need it.
The Astral Buoyancy Sea Wolf PFD


----------



## brenda

Well, my Kokatat Ronin Pro arrived today. It was a terrible fit. I order the smallest size and it was huge (everywhere except where it needed to be). Back to the drawing board.


----------



## brenda

I was getting quite discouraged and after lot of disapoinment and returning pfd's (ordered online) I finally found one and love it. It's a Salus Rescue Pfd, made in Canada. Super short in the torso, and does not squish the 'girls'. Yay!!!


----------

